
How much does an employer pay for a W2 Full Time Employee? - ca98am79
https://medium.com/@ai/how-much-does-an-employer-pay-for-a-w2-full-time-employee-961c6fb7aab0
======
greenyoda
This analysis doesn't include the cost of the infrastructure to support the
full time employee: rent for office space, computer equipment, IT support,
etc. None of these costs would be incurred directly by the employer if they
hired an independent contractor who worked remotely. So they're definitely
part of the overhead cost of a full time employee. (They're also not fixed
costs - the amount of office space you need to rent depends on the number of
people you employ. So the cost of office space is definitely part the the cost
of hiring an employee.)

Strangely, the article accounts for three paid sick days per employee, but not
for paid vacation days or holidays, which most employees receive. These are
also something the company would pay the cost of for an employee but not for a
independent contractor (who only bills for the actual number of working days).

~~~
hwstar
The article states that the costs are for a California Employee.

In California employers must supply 3 days of sick leave, so therefore its a
mandated expense.

The number of vacation days isn't mandated California state by law (yet). Some
jobs get no vacation allocation (e.g. fast food, retail) Another example where
vacation is offered as a benefit is tech. Tech jobs only offer vacation as a
benefit because it would be difficult to recruit any decent employee without
it.

